# Advance Offset Knife



## SlimPickins

Small Member

Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: Montana
Posts: 1,243 
Thanks: 427
Thanked 213 Times in 170 Posts 


I realized that "Christmas in August" wasn't a very helpful title to any searches for offset knives, or Advance, so I'm copying the old thread into this one. More feedback to follow......














*Christmas in August!* 
So, in a thread a while back I "hinted" that Advance Tools let me try out one of their offset knives....after dinner tonight my wife told me there was a package on the front porch (she was wondering why I'm getting so many packages all of a sudden, with my butt-boards and fancy Italian trowels). I thought the box seemed awfully big for a knife, and imagine my surprise when I opened it up to find a Tornado mixer and a new-fangled curved bottom pan! To those involved...THANK YOU! You totally made my Friday I'm going to put that whip to work on Monday...let's see how it spins up a batch of American Clay! 

The knife is burly, well constructed for sure, and the welds on that pan are nicely done (not to mention the grip on the bottom...that's a nice touch) ....there's definitely some quality workmanship going on over there at Advance I'll be sure to post feedback on the tools in this thread when I put them to use  









Yesterday, 07:28 PM #*2* P.A. ROCKER 
dust in my eye

 

Join Date: Jul 2011
Location: pennsylvania
Posts: 60 
Thanks: 25
Thanked 15 Times in 10 Posts 



Hey Slim, let us know how that offset works. I see there American made.
Did you get it in blue steel? 


​ Today, 07:35 PM #*3* SlimPickins 
Small Member

Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: Montana
Posts: 1,243 
Thanks: 427
Thanked 213 Times in 170 Posts 



Hey P.A., no, they sent it in stainless. I will definitely let you know what I think. As I looked at it more that evening, I noticed the attachment for the blade is a different design. Instead of being sandwiched between layers (usually aluminum?) it's riveted to a steel frame. It's not a bent blade, it's really flat. I'm not sure how well it would work for skip trowel, but I'm interested in finding out. However, the offset is just right for being able to leave your blade completely flat against the wall without holding your knife funny....Definitely more feedback when it hits the mud:thumbsup: 
​


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Ok. here's a link on off set taping knives http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/taping-knives/offset

I have never seen them before, and other than the words skip trowel in your thread, what else do you use them for ??????


----------



## fr8train

Think of them as a flat trowel w/ the handle on the side instead of on top. I got a 10" offset in my Advance Tools/Drywall Talk care package. It works great for beads!


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok. here's a link on off set taping knives http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/taping-knives/offset
> 
> I have never seen them before, and other than the words skip trowel in your thread, what else do you use them for ??????


Initially I just saw them as a new way for skipping (matching textures done with different sized knives, tight areas, etc), but now I see the use in areas where you really want to keep the blade flat to the wall, as well as a more comfortable grip in other situations. I'm probably going to use it towards the end of next week and I'll give honest feedback. I've got this clay deal to wrap up, then some hanging (where possibly I can use some of my new butt-boards), then I have to frame a basement, and THEN I can sling some mud around. Gosh...when I type it all out I realize that I am grateful to be busy:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

We have been using offset knives since they came out a while back (not advance) Very happy with, might have to give the advance knives a shot,once you get used to the offsets its hard going back to straight


----------



## D's

I've been using the Sheetrock offsets for three years and love them, though might try Advance next. I prefer the 14" and 20" sizes, and use mine for wiping down a rolled or sprayed final coat, and for skimcoating walls. They're way easier on your wrist and have better leverage for feathering edges.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok. here's a link on off set taping knives http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/taping-knives/offset


I see Advance is also offering them in stainless as well as blue steel, while Sheetrock is available in blue steel. I wonder which might prove to be the better one for: coating; bead filling; skimming - stainless or blue steel.


----------



## walltools

I just posted a Video Description of the Advance Cool Grip II Drywall Taping Knives - which includes the Offset Knife - on our YouTube Channel: http://youtu.be/7ct-252vjVo

Hope this helps explain it a bit. Thanks for your support guys!

-Brandon




SlimPickins said:


> Small Member
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2010
> Location: Montana
> Posts: 1,243
> Thanks: 427
> Thanked 213 Times in 170 Posts
> 
> 
> I realized that "Christmas in August" wasn't a very helpful title to any searches for offset knives, or Advance, so I'm copying the old thread into this one. More feedback to follow......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christmas in August!*
> So, in a thread a while back I "hinted" that Advance Tools let me try out one of their offset knives....after dinner tonight my wife told me there was a package on the front porch (she was wondering why I'm getting so many packages all of a sudden, with my butt-boards and fancy Italian trowels). I thought the box seemed awfully big for a knife, and imagine my surprise when I opened it up to find a Tornado mixer and a new-fangled curved bottom pan! To those involved...THANK YOU! You totally made my Friday I'm going to put that whip to work on Monday...let's see how it spins up a batch of American Clay!
> 
> The knife is burly, well constructed for sure, and the welds on that pan are nicely done (not to mention the grip on the bottom...that's a nice touch) ....there's definitely some quality workmanship going on over there at Advance I'll be sure to post feedback on the tools in this thread when I put them to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, 07:28 PM #*2* P.A. ROCKER
> dust in my eye
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2011
> Location: pennsylvania
> Posts: 60
> Thanks: 25
> Thanked 15 Times in 10 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Slim, let us know how that offset works. I see there American made.
> Did you get it in blue steel?
> 
> 
> ​ Today, 07:35 PM #*3* SlimPickins
> Small Member
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2010
> Location: Montana
> Posts: 1,243
> Thanks: 427
> Thanked 213 Times in 170 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Hey P.A., no, they sent it in stainless. I will definitely let you know what I think. As I looked at it more that evening, I noticed the attachment for the blade is a different design. Instead of being sandwiched between layers (usually aluminum?) it's riveted to a steel frame. It's not a bent blade, it's really flat. I'm not sure how well it would work for skip trowel, but I'm interested in finding out. However, the offset is just right for being able to leave your blade completely flat against the wall without holding your knife funny....Definitely more feedback when it hits the mud:thumbsup:
> ​


----------



## justadrywallguy

So how did the offset knives work out?


----------



## SlimPickins

justadrywallguy said:


> So how did the offset knives work out?


I only have the one, the 14" stainless. I like it, and primarily I use it for tear-away beads, coating no-coat on off-set interiors, and for skip-trowel work in tight areas. I do 95% of my work with a hawk and trowel but there are times when I need a wide knife and it works great for those uses. Every tool has a place as long as you know its limitations and don't try and make it do something it shouldn't be doing. I think an 8" would make a good wiping blade for tape.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

walltools said:


> I just posted a Video Description of the Advance Cool Grip II Drywall Taping Knives - which includes the Offset Knife - on our YouTube Channel: http://youtu.be/7ct-252vjVo
> 
> Hope this helps explain it a bit. Thanks for your support guys!
> 
> -Brandon


I want that off set knife he is holding in his hand. That would be perfect on the end of a pole, to wipe out flat tapes on a ceiling :yes:

How much:blink:

Though I'm a H&T guy, I like the grip of the advances knives. The love affair still continues with my stainless steel 6". Even though a certain Kiwi sent me one covered in Sheep raisins :furious:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Even though a certain Kiwi sent me one covered in Sheep raisins :furious:


:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I want that off set knife he is holding in his hand. That would be perfect on the end of a pole, to wipe out flat tapes on a ceiling :yes:
> 
> How much:blink:
> 
> Though I'm a H&T guy, I like the grip of the advances knives. The love affair still continues with my stainless steel 6". Even though a certain Kiwi sent me one covered in Sheep raisins :furious:


20$ 2buck.
Here's the link
http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-offset-knives-blue-steel-adv-osg-8-osg-10-osg-12-osg-14.html


----------



## justadrywallguy

2buckcanuck said:


> I want that off set knife he is holding in his hand. That would be perfect on the end of a pole, to wipe out flat tapes on a ceiling :yes:
> 
> How much:blink:
> 
> Though I'm a H&T guy, I like the grip of the advances knives. The love affair still continues with my stainless steel 6". Even though a certain Kiwi sent me one covered in Sheep raisins :furious:


i got a set of them that sit in my garage. Like the Cyclone paddel but NOT the knives. Course I am bias against stainless steel anyway


----------



## JustMe

Been trying a 12" Advance offset knife the last couple days for finish coating out some things - bead, mostly, but for other things as well. I shouldn't have waited so long to give offsets a try. Think it's my new favourite 12". Wish I'd ordered up an 8" and 10" as well.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> Been trying a 12" Advance offset knife the last couple days for finish coating out some things - bead, mostly, but for other things as well. I shouldn't have waited so long to give offsets a try. Think it's my new favourite 12". Wish I'd ordered up an 8" and 10" as well.


I love my stainless 8" offset for wiping tape behind the bazooka.:yes:


----------



## JustMe

Mudslinger said:


> I love my stainless 8" offset for wiping tape behind the bazooka.:yes:


Didn't think of them for that. But makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## McCallum and Sons

I used to have an adjustable 12" knife that would screw on to a pole and you can cross off butt joints or trace behind your box (if that's your thing). I have looked all over the internet and can't find one anywhere.


----------



## moore

McCallum and Sons said:


> I used to have an adjustable 12" knife that would screw on to a pole and you can cross off butt joints or trace behind your box (if that's your thing). I have looked all over the internet and can't find one anywhere.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...pvt=rankee+adjustable+pole+adapters&FORM=IGRE



?? I can't find the one I have on that site ..But some come close.


----------



## keke

McCallum and Sons said:


> I used to have an adjustable 12" knife that would screw on to a pole and you can cross off butt joints or trace behind your box (if that's your thing). I have looked all over the internet and can't find one anywhere.


do you look for something like this?


----------



## gazman

This?
http://www.all-wall.com/Advance-Adjustable-Wipedown-Knife.html


----------



## moore

This Is what I've been looking for. Made by Pro Shield.


Found something close.. http://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-28...8&qid=1407181214&sr=1-8&keywords=paint+shield


----------



## keke

we have something similar here too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sexX2WzOk-c


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Been trying a 12" Advance offset knife the last couple days for finish coating out some things - bead, mostly, but for other things as well. I shouldn't have waited so long to give offsets a try. Think it's my new favourite 12". Wish I'd ordered up an 8" and 10" as well.


I would like 2 try them out,But u can't get such a thing over here!:furious:
Have been trying 2 get my supplier 2 get his hands on some for last couple off years!


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> This Is what I've been looking for. Made by Pro Shield.
> 
> 
> Found something close.. http://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-28...8&qid=1407181214&sr=1-8&keywords=paint+shield


Moore here's something 2 consider!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

VANMAN said:


> Moore here's something 2 consider!:thumbsup:


Another photo of it!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> I would like 2 try them out,But u can't get such a thing over here!:furious:
> Have been trying 2 get my supplier 2 get his hands on some for last couple off years!


Maybe try contacting someone like Advance and ask them if they have any dealers over there, who could order you some in? If it's worth a shot, tick the 'Dealer locations' box here: http://www.advance-equipment.com/contact.php


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> I would like 2 try them out,But u can't get such a thing over here!:furious:
> Have been trying 2 get my supplier 2 get his hands on some for last couple off years!


try ebay or amazon :yes:


----------



## JustMe

I used my 12" Advance offset knife for a good part of the day, today, doing 1st coat fill building that I'd usually use a regular 10" knife for. Because I didn't have to torque on the blade like I have to with regular knives, fingers and hands aren't stiff and sore. So those who are using knives and have hand/wrist problems might want to give that some thought.

Mud went on well, and because you're not torqueing on the blade, the mud stays on the blade better. Doesn't want to do things like work itself off to the sides so much.

I'm thinking offset knives should last longer and hold their blade shape better, in part because you're not having to torque on the blade as much against the drywall.

Thumbs up to offsets.


----------



## icerock drywall

lol...they can try but not as good as my ice exp knikes


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> lol...they can try but not as good as my ice exp knikes


Videos? Pics?


----------



## icerock drywall

JustMe said:


> Videos? Pics?


been using my exp knifes for years! shttp://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/making-ice-xpk-4168/hould have never call miss D
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/making-ice-xpk-4168/
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> been using my exp knifes for years! shttp://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/making-ice-xpk-4168/hould have never call miss D
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/making-ice-xpk-4168/
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


Thanks, Ice. That's a thread I missed last year, for some reason.

By "hould have never call miss D", I'm taking you to mean Deanne from Advance(?)


----------



## icerock drywall

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Ice. That's a thread I missed last year, from some reason.
> 
> By "hould have neve call miss D", I'm taking you to mean Deanne from Advance(?)


yes...I was told to call her so I sent her photos and talked to her...she never called back and 2 years later they make a new knife...I still have the emails but whatever makes people happy...I have a new one but will never show it now:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> yes...I was told to call her so I sent her photos and talked to her...she never called back and 2 years later they make a new knife...I still have the emails but whatever makes people happy...I have a new one but will never show it now:thumbsup:


Thanks, Ice.

I don't know if I'd be too hard on Deanne about it. From what I could pull up quickly on the design of Advance's offset knives, it looks like a patent for it was filed by some inventors back in 2007: http://www.google.ca/patents/US7856692

So Advance is probably licensing the offset design they're using from someone else.


----------



## icerock drywall

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Ice.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be too hard on Deanne about it. From what I could pull up quickly on the design of Advance's offset knives, it looks like a patent for it was filed by some inventors back in 2007: http://www.google.ca/patents/US7856692
> 
> So Advance is probably licensing the offset design they're using from someone else.


I am not mad just not going to show anymore


----------



## JustMe

Btw, I'm thinking the 3 inventors listed probably worked for USG, who is the listed assignee. Since USG has decided to no longer make offset knives under their Sheetrock brand, I could see them licensing out the rights to making them.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Ice.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be too hard on Deanne about it. From what I could pull up quickly on the design of Advance's offset knives, it looks like a patent for it was filed by some inventors back in 2007: http://www.google.ca/patents/US7856692
> 
> So Advance is probably licensing the offset design they're using from someone else.


I remember seeing what was called a Chicago style knife back in the late 80's. I don't know if Advance made them, but they sure looked the same. The oldest patent I know of for the offset knives is from guys my Dad worked with when he was an apprentice.

http://www.google.com/patents/US3069713


----------



## JustMe

Mudslinger said:


> I remember seeing what was called a Chicago style knife back in the late 80's. I don't know if Advance made them, but they sure looked the same. The oldest patent I know of for the offset knives is from guys my Dad worked with when he was an apprentice.
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/US3069713


Thanks for that, Mudslinger. I see where that patent goes back to the 50s, and is quoted in the one I found from USG. Reading through the USG one a bit, it looks like they were patenting things done to how the handle is attached. Looking at the Advance knife I have, they used a different attachment approach - not so sophisticated.

Chicago is where Advance is, so maybe they early on took up making such a knife? Maybe they've just recently changed to their 'Cool Grip' handle for it? Or maybe they just in the last while decided to make them, after seeing USG making them? What I can't believe is that after trying one, how offsets haven't gotten used/popular among the pros I've run into that use knives. Needed some manufacturer with wide distribution to make that happen? Higher cost prevented it? Both?


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> Thanks for that, Mudslinger. I see where that patent goes back to the 50s, and is quoted in the one I found from USG. Reading through the USG one a bit, it looks like they were patenting things done to how the handle is attached. Looking at the Advance knife I have, they used a different attachment approach - not so sophisticated.
> 
> Chicago is where Advance is, so maybe they early on took up making such a knife? Maybe they've just recently changed to their 'Cool Grip' handle for it? Or maybe they just in the last while decided to make them, after seeing USG making them? What I can't believe is that after trying one, how offsets haven't gotten used/popular among the pros I've run into that use knives. Needed some manufacturer with wide distribution to make that happen? Higher cost prevented it? Both?


Not a problem, I like talking about offset knives.:thumbsup: I started with the style in the patent(Modern Wall) I posted. In the mid 90's Warner came out with their own version that I used for a year or so. But I ended up going back to the Modern wall style. Warner also made a 12.75" wide stainless offset that never really took off. Both their knives were a little crude. I started using the USG in 2008, and went through a couple. Then I tried out the Advance and never looked back.

I think the offset knives really never took off, because they were always a higher price. Last time I bought the Modern Wall style it was $45 for a 12", and that was a discounted price. Their now known as Cliff knives in Minnesota, after the guy making them. They would last a year no problem with being abused daily. So if you look at it that way the price wasn't really that bad. The old style ones are really stiff also. So if your used to a more traditional knife there was a learning curve. The Advance is nice, because it falls in between the two styles.

The first time I saw the Advance knives in a store they still had a wood handle. That's what the Chicago style knives had on them also. So it's a good chance they were produced by Advance.


----------



## Mudslinger

Mudslinger said:


> I remember seeing what was called a Chicago style knife back in the late 80's. I don't know if Advance made them, but they sure looked the same. The oldest patent I know of for the offset knives is from guys my Dad worked with when he was an apprentice.
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/US3069713


Might as well put a face with the patent. I found a picture of Gerald Obraske on Universal Spray & Drywall's Facebook page. The other picture is his step son in the back of a spray truck Gerald put together. I think the original truck was built in the early to mid 60's. Their trucks are close to the same setup to this day.


----------



## icerock drywall

I don't use a offset knife...should try one someday


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## icerock drywall

Mudslinger said:


> ....


you tell me what size and witch one I should test out master


----------



## JustMe

Great info, pics, Mudslinger. Thanks, again.

Are the Cliff knives you mentioned a custom order or an off the shelf item? Couldn't find anything decent on them with a Google search.

I heard there's supposed to be some woman(?) in Chicago(?) who makes custom offset knives - can order different blade metals, handles, ........ . Do you or anyone else know about that?


----------



## Mudslinger

icerock drywall said:


> you tell me what size and witch one I should test out master


Your one guy I would like to see try one, it would be interesting to see what modifications you might come up with. I would just buy a 12" to see if you love them or hate them. Blue steel or stainless is going to come down to personal preference. I can say though the blue steel holds its shape, and last longer though.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> Great info, pics, Mudslinger. Thanks, again.
> 
> Are the Cliff knives you mentioned a custom order or an off the shelf item? Couldn't find anything decent on them with a Google search.
> 
> I heard there's supposed to be some woman(?) in Chicago(?) who makes custom offset knives - can order different blade metals, handles, ........ . Do you or anyone else know about that?


The Cliff's are made on a small scale, and not sold in stores. I don't have a phone number anymore as I mentioned in another thread. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/usg-off-set-tapping-knifes-5026/ Talked to a friend today also, and he heard they had jumped up in price since I bought them last in 2006-2007.

If I remember right it was Mudslingr who was talking about the custom offset's made in Chicago. He had met a woman taper at the Trim Tex training center that knew about them. You could try sending him a message, or I know he's on another forum now.


----------



## Mudslinger

Kind of interesting this company out of Illinois calls the offset knife a " California taping knife".

http://www.mrleebldmat.com/j_knife.htm


----------



## moore

Mudslinger said:


> Kind of interesting this company out of Illinois calls the offset knife a " California taping knife".
> 
> http://www.mrleebldmat.com/j_knife.htm


In the 50s and 60s up to the early 70s most finishers used trowels ..

Most old timers I know still call the broad knife A California knife.


I'm guessing Cali made the broad knife famous in this trade.


----------



## Mudslinger

moore said:


> In the 50s and 60s up to the early 70s most finishers used trowels ..
> 
> Most old timers I know still call the broad knife A California knife.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Cali made the broad knife famous in this trade.


Most guys who have used an offset never confuse it with a normal broad knife, that was the part I found interesting.


----------



## mld

Really like the advance offset so far. Haven't used them much yet, but the 8" is wicked fast and clean for first coat on bead. Didn't think anything could beat a trowel for bead but this think rocks.


----------



## icerock drywall

thinking about getting a set soon.


----------



## keke

hurry up you won't be sorry :yes:


----------



## Mudslinger

mld said:


> Really like the advance offset so far. Haven't used them much yet, but the 8" is wicked fast and clean for first coat on bead. Didn't think anything could beat a trowel for bead but this think rocks.


Good to hear:thumbsup:. If I remember right you used a hawk and knife. How did that work out with the offset knife. On a side note when I tried out my sample of Fresco Harmony I took an old stainless 12" offset, and cut the corners round like a one sided pool trowel. It worked out good for me.


----------



## mld

Mudslinger said:


> Good to hear:thumbsup:. If I remember right you used a hawk and knife. How did that work out with the offset knife. On a side note when I tried out my sample of Fresco Harmony I took an old stainless 12" offset, and cut the corners round like a one sided pool trowel. It worked out good for me.


Works great with the hawk. Funny you mention cutting the corners, I was looking at the eight inch thinking the same thing last night. I really enjoy using hawk and trowel for skimming/plaster work and have a hard time seeing anything as fast or accurate for flat work as a trowel. I've gone back and forth on corner bead from knife to trowel and think the offsets are the perfect combination for this. I also have a 14" Sheetrock offset that I use for butts. We've called that thing the butt wiper for so long that I wonder why people look at me strange when I holler "bring me the buttwiper." !?


----------



## JustMe

Except for recently, I haven't been doing too much hand taping lately, but had a chance to use my 12" offset Advance knife more on my last job - not so much boxing of most everything. I've got to get me at least a 10" offset as well. Local dealers don't order directly from Advance. I'll have to order from cazna's favourite girl at West-Tech in B.C.: http://www.westtechtools.com/advanceoffsetdrywallknife8.aspx


----------



## jayhdz78

*Offset Knives USG*

I have a bunch on Ebay


----------



## JustMe

jayhdz78 said:


> I have a bunch on Ebay


And.....?


----------



## JustMe

Btw, jay, if you have a direct link to your knives on ebay....


----------



## moore

jayhdz78 said:


> I have a bunch on Ebay


Are they used? :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall

some of my rubber is coming off my handle now


----------



## endo_alley

moore said:


> This Is what I've been looking for. Made by Pro Shield.
> 
> 
> Found something close.. http://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-28...8&qid=1407181214&sr=1-8&keywords=paint+shield


I have some of those that I bought at a local paint store. Yet to use them. There used to be a company called Pro Finish that made bent handle 8", 10" and 12" blades with a 2' or 4' tubular handle. I have a couple of them. They work fine for following the flat box. I also bolted a 12" knife to an old 60' box handle and sometimes use that to follow the box. The box work sure looks pretty when you follow it with a 12" blade.


----------



## VANMAN

Any of u guys willing to help a fellow DWT taper out?
I have been looking for offset knives over here for ages!
Well I found a place that sells Advance but they r like £30 for an 8 inch! Thinking that is pretty steep but maybe not!
Any1 willing to look into it for me would be great!:thumbsup:
I will pay through paypal and I want more than 1 knife!:yes:
Thanks if any1 is interested!


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Any of u guys willing to help a fellow DWT taper out?
> I have been looking for offset knives over here for ages!
> Well I found a place that sells Advance but they r like £30 for an 8 inch! Thinking that is pretty steep but maybe not!
> Any1 willing to look into it for me would be great!:thumbsup:
> I will pay through paypal and I want more than 1 knife!:yes:
> Thanks if any1 is interested!


I'm tapped at the moment Van , Those boarders don't work for free.
I spent the last two weeks with my thumb up my ass . But if you don't find any takers .. Just give me a week or two . I'll see what I can do . I can get them a little cheaper than you .. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Knives-Blue-Steel/Advance-Offset-Knife-Blue.html


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> I'm tapped at the moment Van , Those boarders don't work for free.
> I spent the last two weeks with my thumb up my ass . But if you don't find any takers .. Just give me a week or two . I'll see what I can do . I can get them a little cheaper than you .. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Knives-Blue-Steel/Advance-Offset-Knife-Blue.html


Cheers Mr Moore!:thumbsup:
There is no hurry as I been looking for long enough!
If u could find out shipping for 2 offset 8's and 2 advance 6's not offset and let me know? I can pay u upfront if u like!:thumbup:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Cheers Mr Moore!:thumbsup:
> There is no hurry as I been looking for long enough!
> If u could find out shipping for 2 offset 8's and 2 advance 6's not offset and let me know? I can pay u upfront if u like!:thumbup:


I want the off set 10'' and 12'' myself . Mld Says their a cross between the trowel and the standard broad knife . Sounds interesting to me .


----------



## endo_alley

I have a small collection of offset knives I've purchased over the years. They seem to work fine in many situations.


----------



## endo_alley

I just made up a couple of home made jobs that seem to work fine. I used stainless steel blades because I used them last week to spread some wax over a type of texture I call Integral Color Finish.


----------



## Mudslinger

Replaced the handle on an Advance knife, the soft rubber was starting to irritate my thumb. The new handle is long enough to fit a man's hand not a small child's like the stock one or a USG offset.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Great idea. What handle did you use and how did you attach it? I was thinking that the handle from an old trowel might work well for this.


----------



## Mudslinger

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Great idea. What handle did you use and how did you attach it? I was thinking that the handle from an old trowel might work well for this.


Thanks Endo, I used a replacement brick trowel handle made by Bon.https://www.amazon.com/21-115-Repla...449141&sr=8-3&keywords=bon+replacement+handle To get the old handle off I just cut the rubber off, twisted it back and forth with some vise grips, and then once loose pried it off with a screw driver. It only took a couple minutes to get it off, and your left with a square shaft. I cut ridges into all 4 sides so when I epoxied it there would be more strength. Then I mixed up JB cold weld and filled up the handle hole. I used a piece of wire to force it down in there, and once joined tapped the blade on my work bench to make sure there was a good bond around the shaft on the knife.

Still not sure if I should have ground the weld on the square shaft off and used a carriage bolt through the front and a nut on the back side of the handle. You would still need to epoxy the trowel handle and re-drill it because the hole on the handle is pretty big. So far I've skimmed ceilings on a 400 sheet house with it, and everything seems good. Time will tell how it holds up, and if the easy way doesn't work I'll just go to mechanical.


----------



## Mudslinger

You can go buy a nice plaster trowel, or brick trowel, but everything for a taping knife you can buy in a store is a disposable piece. It would be cool if someone would manufacture something like this maybe even have a golden stainless steel version. Once again they can make a golden stainless plaster trowel hold its shape, but give you a different grade stainless on a taping knife that just warps with use.


----------



## Workaholic

Older thread but since it was freshly bumped...

I was looking into purchasing the Advance Offset knives recently but held off because I was worried if I threw 120 bucks at 4 blades and then didn't like them. For those of you using offset is it something you use daily or occasionally? For example do you use a standard blade most of the time and occasionally run your offset? Or once you went offset it is all you use? 

I also understand many of you are HT guys as well. 

I ended up ordering a complete set of the USG Matrix 4"-14" blades in SS but still keep thinking about the SS offset.


----------



## Mudslinger

If I'm using a knife it's an offset. I would try just getting a 12" and seeing how you like it before buying more.


----------



## Workaholic

Mudslinger said:


> If I'm using a knife it's an offset. I would try just getting a 12" and seeing how you like it before buying more.


That is pretty much what I have been telling myself I was going to do. I almost pulled the trigger on a set a few days ago, but just kept thinking at near 30 bucks a blade what if I hate them lol. 

Do you find the offset to be easier on the wrist? Or is it a marketing ploy that you have not been able to notice any real difference of?


----------



## Mudslinger

Workaholic said:


> That is pretty much what I have been telling myself I was going to do. I almost pulled the trigger on a set a few days ago, but just kept thinking at near 30 bucks a blade what if I hate them lol.
> 
> Do you find the offset to be easier on the wrist? Or is it a marketing ploy that you have not been able to notice any real difference of?


Their easier on wrist, and you can get flatter with more pressure on the mud like a trowel.


----------



## Workaholic

Mudslinger said:


> Their easier on wrist, and you can get flatter with more pressure on the mud like a trowel.


Good to know as those were selling features that I was interested in. 

I'll have to order one and go from there. 

The wife loves it when i buy new stuff and then turn around and buy new stuff to replace the new stuff lol.


----------



## Mudslinger

Workaholic said:


> Good to know as those were selling features that I was interested in.
> 
> I'll have to order one and go from there.
> 
> The wife loves it when i buy new stuff and then turn around and buy new stuff to replace the new stuff lol.


Just order her something that will show up on the same day and distract her from your tool purchase.


----------



## Workaholic

Mudslinger said:


> Just order her something that will show up on the same day and distract her from your tool purchase.


I'll save that trick for something bigger and better than work blades.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

These work fairly well also. But suffer from the same skinny handle.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Knives-Blue-Steel/Sheetrock-Offset-Taping-Knife.html


----------



## Workaholic

endo_alley_revisited said:


> These work fairly well also. But suffer from the same skinny handle.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Knives-Blue-Steel/Sheetrock-Offset-Taping-Knife.html


I looked at those as well but I have become partial to SS and USG only offers their offset in BS.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

I prefer the superior flex and longevity of blue steel. So blue steel has always worked for me. But I can live with stainless if that I all I have. When using pigmented materials, stainless is certainly the only way to go.


----------



## Sammy464

endo_alley said:


> I have a small collection of offset knives I've purchased over the years. They seem to work fine in many situations.





endo_alley said:


> I have a small collection of offset knives I've purchased over the years. They seem to work fine in many situations.


Any chance you still have the 14' and the
longer knive. Willing to buy.


----------



## TYLERV17

endo_alley said:


> I have a small collection of offset knives I've purchased over the years. They seem to work fine in many situations.


I will buy your 14 offset from you $100! Me at [email protected]


----------

